# The Federal Week in Review



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

In an effort to keep it all straight, here is a list of all the crazy things the GOP and their mentally challenged President-elect are doing to ruin the country:

1. Trump fires all Ambassadors and Special Envoys, ordering them out by inauguration day.
2. House brings back the Holman rule allowing them to reduce an individual civil service, SES positions, or political appointee's salary to $1, effectively firing them by amendment to any piece of legislation. We now know why they wanted names and positions of people in Energy and State.
3. Senate schedules 6 simultaneous hearings on cabinet nominees and triple-books those hearings with Trump's first press conference in months and an ACA budget vote, effectively preventing any concentrated coverage or protest.
4. House GOP expressly forbids the Congressional Budget Office from reporting or tracking ANY costs related to the repeal of the ACA.
5. Trump continues to throw the intelligence community under the bus to protect Putin, despite the growing mountain of evidence that the Russians deliberately interfered in our election.
6. Trump breaks a central campaign promise to make Mexico pay for the wall by asking Congress (in other words, us, the taxpayers) to pay for it.
7. Trump threatens Toyota over a new plant that was never coming to the US nor will take jobs out of the US.
8. House passes the REINS act, giving them veto power over any rules enacted by any federal agency or department--for example, FDA or EPA bans a drug or pesticide, Congress can overrule based on lobbyists not science. Don't like that endangered species designation, Congress kills it.
9. Ohhh and remember all those deeply principled people who DEEPLY CARED about Benghazi ? BENGHAZI !! Well, they have proposed a bill slashing embassy and consulate security by half if we don't move our Israel embassy to Jerusalem.

http://www.heller.senate.gov/public/_ca ... 20Bill.pdf

Regarding #9 above, Where are all you staunch US Embassy security supporters now? Not a peep! I waited 2 days to post this, waiting to see if someone here had the principle to call out their own party on such an obvious violation of principle and nothing from any of you. Shall we go back in the Politics forum to see who the biggest Benghazi conspiracy theorists were?

The GOP Congress has no principle, no backbone, and no credibility. One only needs look at the above list to see they beyond hypocrites.

As such, though he is a POS, Chuck Schumer just trolled a bigger POS Mitch turtleneck McConnell, by using HIS party's very letter against them, and crossing out and swapping his name back in. Priceless.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm sure you all fully agree with Chuck, that in order to be fair, we must follow a letter outlined by the GOP 8 years ago right when Congressional power changed hands?

Right?

Yeah. Thought so.

None of you have the testicular fortitude to stand up and call out your own party for their hypocrisy.

Instead you look the other way, whilst the most compromised, ethics challenged cabinet in US history is confirmed. You have no principle of character to demand very basic straightforward non partisan rules are followed to ensure the country doesn't go down the ****ter.

Spare me your future moral righteousness claims.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Machiavelli said:


> In an effort to keep it all straight, here is a list of all the crazy things the GOP and their mentally challenged President-elect are doing to ruin the country:
> 
> 1. Trump fires all Ambassadors and Special Envoys, ordering them out by inauguration day. Presidents always install their people. It's their prerogative.
> 2. House brings back the Holman rule allowing them to reduce an individual civil service, SES positions, or political appointee's salary to $1, effectively firing them by amendment to any piece of legislation. We now know why they wanted names and positions of people in Energy and State. Good move.
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Mach...

You seem you are an well read man and seem smart... Or you just try to talk down to everyone.

But yes you have to go back 8+ years for all legislation. Look how long the ACA took to get going. THen look how long they pushed out funding/spending/etc. Just on that one bill. Do I need to mention the Banking Collapse... look at all the bill that were put in the deregulate that industry..... Went back to the 90's!!!

Look at how taxes benefits and increases work.... Some tax plans are just coming into effect that were signed in over 3 years ago.

So yes you have to look back at everything.

Also with some of these changes are good things.

#2... Why should someone have "job security" when they are doing a bad job. If they are doing good then they will stay employed. Just like why I hate the "tenure" that teachers get. I could go on and on about that with college professors. Quick example. I had a teach in college that would teach 10 mins out of a 2 hour class then leave. Would have a 100 question test and if you got 10 correct that was the top of the curve. Are they teaching anything??? How are they helping a student education?? There are many out there just like this one. Same goes with government workers. Just look at all the jokes with government construction workers.... With every Joke there is a hint of truth. This might just cut the red tape. Now is it Hypocrisy??? Yes in the fact that the new office wants to "create" jobs yet this bill could eliminate them. But it also goes with them wanting to "drain the swamp".

#4... so has the CBO been correct in all of their findings so far?? NOPE. Their numbers have been refuted and recalculated over and over. So no real loss their if you ask me. They haven't been very accurate at all. (see above)

#5.... this one I don't like.... you need to back your guys. They need to let what ever the Russians did come to light and give sanctions where needed.

#6... if you really believe he will build a physical wall.... you are nuts. I see him taxing and beefing up security and what not. Or an immigration plan that is very strict. But to "build" a wall.... come on. The wall will be taxation, tariffs, immigration, and security.

#7... good!! make people keep business in the US. If you say then the cost will trickle down to the consumer... you are correct. But I remember when I talked about this with the ACA and minimum wage hike you said I was nuts.... so if Obama and Dems do something it wont but if Reps do it.... it will. Talking out of both sides of your mouth again

#8... Like plains man stated. Plus you don't think EPA, FDA, Wildlife divisons skews scientific data??? Lets also look at the "wolf" problem.... go talk to the people who live in the states with wolf populations. Example... MN: they said at one point there was 5000 wolves. Then when they wanted to enact the hunt/trapping that number all of a sudden went to 2000??? Look at the Grizzlies in Yellowstone.... then look at the elk population and its decline in Yellowstone. This is a good one. Then with the EPA... look at what is going on with VW.... you think that the CEO there skewed data... :bop: Do you think the EPA isn't corrupt??? Now again this could led to more "lobbysts" spending money for things to get passed!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Machiavelli said:


> In an effort to keep it all straight, here is a list of all the crazy things the GOP and their mentally challenged President-elect are doing to ruin the country:
> 
> 1. Trump fires all Ambassadors and Special Envoys, ordering them out by inauguration day. Not all that unusual
> 2. House brings back the Holman rule allowing them to reduce an individual civil service, SES positions, or political appointee's salary to $1, effectively firing them by amendment to any piece of legislation. We now know why they wanted names and positions of people in Energy and State.Cutting the glut of employees on the federal payroll? I have no issue with that
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Hmmmm The Russians made information known that wasn't relative to national security and that the news media with it's vast resources could just as likely found if they were really looking for it. Sounds like investigative reporting to me.


Hmmmm maybe the New York Times and the Washington Post should put Putin on the payroll. :beer:


----------

